# Them Crooked Vultures



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone heard much about these or listened to any of there music?

Made from Dave Grohl of the Foo Fighters fame and Josh Homme from Queens of the stones age with John Paul Jones of Led Zeplin, sounds like it could be an interesting collaberation.

Apparently they have played in the UK, back in August.

Chris.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I have heard of them but not heard them. Coming to Edinburgh soon, and a few of my mates are going through to see it. Sounds like a supergroup to me!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the CD on pre order! One of the tracks is on youtube.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've heard a couple of their tracks on Youtube and wasn't overly impressed, I was expecting a lot better


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I was thinking of getting the album, but just wondered if many people had heard them.
Always interesting when members of other bands get together.

Chris.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/user/themcrookedvultures?blend=3&ob=4#p/a/u/1/S7_vH3H8LPI


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Think they played Reading as my mate was going on about them. Haven't heard them yet though.


----------

